# Another reason for a CCW



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If she had a CCW and knew how to use a firearm this pursuit may have ended a lot sooner (and without more damage) than it did. Juuuuuust sayin'.....

LAPD pursuit of stolen vehicle suspect ends in officer-involved shooting | abc7.com


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

She was lucky she was not invited/forced to go along. Concealed carry at least gives you options you otherwise would not have.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

This story is in CA unless Peruta survives all the way to the SCOTUS then CCW is not an option.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The reason keeps slapping them in the face. And yet, they persistantly and doggedly cling to their stance against CCW. The decision to engage would have at least been hers had she been armed. She was fortunate. Many others are not.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Diver said:


> This story is in CA unless Peruta survives all the way to the SCOTUS then CCW is not an option.


Agree, Here is a short video I did on the Peruta case and stay on En Banc for the Richards has been lifted also. Baker case (Hawaii) still on hold pending Peruta.
Still DC case could get picked up by SCOTUS to heal rifts between different Federal Circuit Court Districts. This Legal stuff moves super SLOW.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I saw that last night. Kept thinking sooner or later he is going to jack someone with a gun.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Here in NJ we've been waiting 40 years for the SCOTUS to hear a case.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> This story is in CA unless Peruta survives all the way to the SCOTUS then CCW is not an option.


This story is in CA and you have heard incorrectly. CCW is an option depending on what county you are in. I live in CA and have my CCW. Process was fairly easy too.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> This story is in CA and you have heard incorrectly. CCW is an option depending on what county you are in. I live in CA and have my CCW. Process was fairly easy too.


I am glad you are having some luck, but Peruta is still working it's way through the courts. If it gets knocked down by SCOTUS it is difficult to imagine that further CCWS will be issued, and hard to predict what will happen to those issued in the interim.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> I am glad you are having some luck, but Peruta is still working it's way through the courts. If it gets knocked down by SCOTUS it is difficult to imagine that further CCWS will be issued, and hard to predict what will happen to those issued in the interim.


True and I totally agree. I just want people to know CA isn't as bad as people make it seem when it comes to gun laws. Even before the Peruta case it was possible to get a CCW in CA. They just made it more difficult.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I have had an internal battle with my conceal carry. I do not carry anymore. I am not saying I am a ninja and can kill 10 men with my bare hands but I simply do the math of it. I have been in fights, quite a few and I am worried about simply controlling my EDC knife from use. I have gone as far as handing it to a friend before I take care of business. So a firearm, at this point I weight the risks and I locked it up and no longer carry. 99.999 percent of the time I won't need it.

But then there is this growing fad that I see. People carrying just for that "feeling" of being a "bad ass" this is where the trouble is starting and fueling the anti 2nd crowd. It IS for our personal protection, but if you carry just for the feeling, maybe you should be real with yourself and put the gun away. Hold true to deescalation because it in truth is the first and best defense. My biggest fear in the mindset shift of those that carry. When does it move from personal protection to outright bullyism? I have a gun, I win the argument. 

I know... this is a rant and aimed at no one, It just came to mind as I read this and I felt like speaking.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I lived in my condo for ten years before anyone even realized I own firearms. I don't flaunt it. When disagreements & arguments occur, it's that entire ancient counting coup war game you have to recognize and not participate in. They touch you one time, and parade around and if you don't respond you lose. So choose to lose. Just be willing to take an extra amount of guff, let some idiots try to intimidate you, it's okay you have nothing to prove to anybody. Using a firearm should be the very very last resort. Let everybody think you are a pushover. A total cream puff. If the morons ever do figure out you owned firearms the whole time they were messin' with you thinking they were all so bad a$$, they won't sleep a wink for a year or two when they figure out you could have ended their existence at anytime. And all with you never even pulling OR carrying a firearm. Eventually it hits them that you are a stable rational responsible firearm owner because you didn't react to their taunts & stupidity. They realize YOU are the good guy because in your shoes, they know they would have probably overreacted. *That is winning*.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

And this is the mindset I wish all CCW holders had.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Silverback said:


> I have had an internal battle with my conceal carry. I do not carry anymore. I am not saying I am a ninja and can kill 10 men with my bare hands but I simply do the math of it. I have been in fights, quite a few and I am worried about simply controlling my EDC knife from use. I have gone as far as handing it to a friend before I take care of business. So a firearm, at this point I weight the risks and I locked it up and no longer carry. 99.999 percent of the time I won't need it.
> 
> But then there is this growing fad that I see. People carrying just for that "feeling" of being a "bad ass" this is where the trouble is starting and fueling the anti 2nd crowd. It IS for our personal protection, but if you carry just for the feeling, maybe you should be real with yourself and put the gun away. Hold true to deescalation because it in truth is the first and best defense. My biggest fear in the mindset shift of those that carry. When does it move from personal protection to outright bullyism? I have a gun, I win the argument.
> 
> I know... this is a rant and aimed at no one, It just came to mind as I read this and I felt like speaking.


I am not aware of any "growing fad". Where is that happening?


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

In this case, simple observation and listening to the folks in classes at and at the range. 

Single Point due to current workload and laziness, Movie theater popcorn incident. No way a gun should have been pulled in that incident. That IMO was bullyism."I have a gun so I will win this argument"


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Silverback said:


> In this case, simple observation and listening to the folks in classes at and at the range.
> 
> Single Point due to current workload and laziness, Movie theater popcorn incident. No way a gun should have been pulled in that incident. That IMO was bullyism."I have a gun so I will win this argument"


Sounds juvenile.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

We just need to look at the situation plainly without calling each other names.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Silverback said:


> We just need to look at the situation plainly without calling each other names.


If that's directed at me I am not talking about another forum member. I am talking about the folks he is describing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Silverback said:


> I have had an internal battle with my conceal carry. I do not carry anymore. I am not saying I am a ninja and can kill 10 men with my bare hands but I simply do the math of it. I have been in fights, quite a few and I am worried about simply controlling my EDC knife from use. I have gone as far as handing it to a friend before I take care of business. So a firearm, at this point I weight the risks and I locked it up and no longer carry. 99.999 percent of the time I won't need it.
> 
> But then there is this growing fad that I see. People carrying just for that "feeling" of being a "bad ass" this is where the trouble is starting and fueling the anti 2nd crowd. It IS for our personal protection, but if you carry just for the feeling, maybe you should be real with yourself and put the gun away. Hold true to deescalation because it in truth is the first and best defense. My biggest fear in the mindset shift of those that carry. When does it move from personal protection to outright bullyism? I have a gun, I win the argument.
> 
> I know... this is a rant and aimed at no one, It just came to mind as I read this and I felt like speaking.


Ok.I checked with my old Viet Nam Vet buddy and he said he will take two bags of whatever you are smoking. Thanks. How much is it?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Most of the people who carry to be a "bad ass" carry openly in Tennessee. I saw a guy walk into a restaurant with a Hi-Point in an Uncle Mike's cordura holster. He looked around the place like he owned it. To each their own I guess, he can do whatever he wants to.

I carry concealed and I use my cell phone more than I have ever used a gun in real world situations. I have witnessed fights in parking lots, road rage incidents, shoplifting and a host of other things. I call in the tag numbers, suspect descriptions and direction of travel. I just try and be a good witness. I would never tip my hand and pull my weapon unless it was an absolute last resort and the lives of my family or a completely innocent 3rd party were in peril. When I pull my weapon I am acting under the color of law too. Civilians don't have the same protections that I do as an active LEO. There are so many things one must consider.


----------

